# **NEW PRODUCT** Dispenser Bottles....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys,

Finally got our delivery of Megs Dispenser bottles in.... and the very same day we ended up getting an alternative bottle in too!

So,

Megs one - £1.75










Alternative Bottle - 95p










One of them beside each other...


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

:O thats almost cheaper than my own bottles (a secret blend of 47 varieties of tomato squeezy container and polish)


----------

